# Android control of Xbox 360



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone who had tried to use their universal remote to type a search or message on their 360 will understand...
When the will Microsoft update their Android App to be able to control the 360? For crying out loud they updated the iOS app. I would've thought Apple users should be the last to be updated, being the biggest competitor toMicrosoft's World domination. 
Anybody know of a work around or any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I have neither an Android or 360, but I will do some research and let you know if I find anything! With so many things being net/cloud/PC based today, having to do searches without direct access to a "keyboard" does require patience and needs improvement IMHO.


----------



## alaskagal (Jun 21, 2012)

The Touchsquid Universal remote tablet can control the XBox360, including toggle codes.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

I can already control it with IR, looking for a way to control the 360 via Wifi. Problem is the 360's IR sensor is pretty weak, he's a way around it.


----------

